# Illuminati is real, and they are more evil than you can imagine.



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

The oldest Fraternity IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD, the Illuminati, is real.

It is an organization with many, many, many many many, many, many "layers" and "fingers" or "fronts".

They use symbols in plain sight as a mockery to the ignorance of society.

The harder they make it for people to even to do normal things like feed themselves, the less time we have to educate and empower ourselves, and grow spiritually.

They want everyone to be a slave and they see it as the natural order of things. Only the rich are blessed.

They are setting society up so that we are all so dependent on the controlled infrastructure, that once they cut off the gas lines and we cant have our hot showers, we would kill the babies and women and innocent people in any country to turn that gas line back on so we can have a shower and microwave some hot pockets.

I was in a very large fraternity and did some very strange rituals for some primarily money (and bitches) and status based reasons, basically to live a evil lifestyle. 

It was the greek organizations that made facebook what it is today. I was on there when it started in 2005 or whatever when it was thefacebook, and was told to join by a many hot sorority chick. It was so we could keep track of who was in what "house" ( what each frat/sorority is called ) after we hooked up at a party since each person is conveniently labeled and categorized. We were also able to coordinate with members in our classes to share books or tests. By the way frats and sororities have test files, where they share all the old tests of classes, all nicely categorized by year, if it was midterm or a final etc, and subject. Sororities had the best test files. This is when facebook was in all effect a secret society. You had to be a student at an approved university to get approved access.


The teachings of the illuminati have at the center the ideals of punishment, unaccountable authority, humiliation, setting up a person or group for failure, etc, as a "tough love" way of making trainees stronger. It is a way to emotionally numb the recruits so they have no problem laying off millions of people, sending troops to war, making weapons, etc.

Is it a wonder why there are still websites that make no money, do nothing but track the web usage patterns of people, that these websites still receive millions of dollars in "funding" for....over 10 years, like digg.com? And they never make money nor ever will make money. It is my theory there are masonic organizations funding these websites in order to get data on the web usage patterns of people. ie "We'll give you 10 million, but u better be giving us those raw access logs "

For the last few years ive been researching the influence of the Nation of Islam and the Nation of Gods and Earths on the hip hop industry, affecting people from Jay Z, Mos Def, Nas, Dr Dre, Gangstarr, Wu tang, and more. Is it just sad to see how many artists have been controlled by these organizations fingers. Its obvious they have infiltrated professional sports organizations just as easily.

The organization termed the Illuminati goes deep..before the pyramids.... but modern day culture representation by freemasons who in, i think the roman catholic era, tried to keep building technology hidden from the masses. This building technology allowed people to build houses and what not out of stones. This technology let people empower themselves. This is what the freemasons feared.

Open your eyes, and NEVER sell your soul to the devil. You only have one life, and the decisions you make reverberate forward forever.

[youtube]Hdz5KunxWOE[/youtube]

[youtube]-iDq0Tdja4A[/youtube]

branches of illuminati include york rite, scottish rite, freemasons, most outlaw biker gangs ( hells angels, mongrols, etc ), race gangs, media corporations ( fox cnn nytimes wallst journal forbes), greek fraternities and sororities, some unions, just about any corporation or organization with a nice-dull sounding name and pictures of kids on their website, educational institutions, the fed reserve ( they print millions of masonic symbols each fuckin day ), cia, fbi, homeland security, nsa, fda, atf, ...most people in these organizations are just followers or people who THINK they are important, ruled by those who are really in power.

To act like all these symbols everywhere is coincident is just ignorant and foolish. Why are sheriffs badges of new york and san francisco inverted 7 star? Why is LA, where hollywood is located, a 6 sided? Badges are brands on people, a symbol of their ruler, right? To ignore the symbolism of the symbol is....um....ignorance? Why don't they put "DTP" on everything if symbols are arbitrary....

and FYI, a jewish man funded our revolutionary war. Yeah. Haym Salomon....got to decide how our dollar was designed...or he was a puppet too...whatever....the highest jewish leaders are illuminati. The illuminati let the holocaust happen because it didn't affect their highest inner circle of leaders. Despite financing the revolutionary war, he obviously pissed some people off and died without a penny and all documentation relating to his involvement with anything was destroyed, except for the fact he transferred his wealth as interest free loans to the important people and was never compensated.

the catholic church is actually an enemy of the "illuminati" back from the roman-catholic times because they wanted to spread knowledge, which was a fundamental conflicting point of view.

When is the last time a millionaire person got the death penalty? OPEN YOUR FUCKING EYES PEOPLE. MONEY IS A JOKE _ A SCAM _ A TOOL OF EVIL _ AND ITS RIGHT IN FRONT UR FACES EVERY FUCKING DAY


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 9, 2012)

lol.......


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> The oldest Fraternity IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD, the Illuminati, is real.


Well, I have seen some pretty evil shit in my time. Gonna take a little more than the Mickey Mouse club for satanists in training to impress me. Sheesh illuminatti!! You obviously neevr saw my ex mother-in-law in a thong bikini! Now that's frikkin evil with a capital EVIL! I laugh in the face of the illuminatti! Just sayin, not judgin.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't believe in everything you view on youtube, or hear from Alex Jones, most of it is fear, and we all know that fear $ells. And a good portion of this stuff actually comes from disinformation by certain groups, such as religious, fundamentalists, conspiracy nuts and of course the Bran Muffin Brigade (those that protest everything under the sun, cause anarchy and riots over nothing). I highly doubt there is an illuminati group, that was proved to be false. It just so happens that it has somehow spread into this uber-troll rant. We'll all still be here eating our cereal come December 2012, and of course in the next year and the next....


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

yup just eat your cereal like good sheeple...and the cops will still be killing innocent citizens and enforcing racist laws....politicians still making even more racist laws....police have been caught dressing up as protestors and instigating violent riots ( unsucessfully )...they are taking your childrens futures away right in front of your sedated faces...

and to everyone accusing me of some sensationalist alex jones shit 2012 shit, I got the highest grade in my forensic debate class, so its not like I am clueless to fallacies and unsubstantiated arguments...I relay the facts, you choose to use them how you see fit. Ignorance IS bliss, I'll give you that much. However, knowledge is empowering.

People are so easy to lead, that if someone "famous" on tv wears their clothes backwards, people will do it too. At some point you gotta take a step back and say, what the fuck are we doing? Nobody teaches their children real values, because nobody knows what the real values are anymore! Most of us were raised immigrants or from poor backgrounds and have no concept of legacy or multigenerational plans, and therefore lacking any sort of truth regarding spiritual guidance and life.

Everything we learn, how we are supposed to live, is filtered knowledge given to us by people who have forcibly taken power, and give us only what they think we deserve, appreciate, comprehend, or whatever.

Can we really be so ignorant to think that in all of history, citizens of every country have continually been lied to and enslaved and led to fight wars that fill the pockets of a greedy few, and we just happen to live in an era and geographical region that has complete access to knowledge and educated citizens not run by evil war mongering powers? Yeah, OK.

We are taught to basically worship the dollar, of which the bill has an unbelievable amount of masonic images on it. Money wouldn't exist without greed and jealousy, and that is FACT. Ask ANY economist. The amount of time we waste obsessed with this stupid fucking thing called money is just genius for the controlling people.

Can you imagine how many people right now are crying over money? How many couples are breaking up because of money? What the fuck good does it do? So we can make plasma TV's so they can brainwash us over HD. Fucking genius.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> yup just eat your cereal like good sheeple...and the cops will still be killing innocent citizens and enforcing racist laws....politicians still making even more racist laws....police have been caught dressing up as protestors and instigating violent riots ( unsucessfully )...they are taking your childrens futures away right in front of your sedated faces...and to everyone accusing me of some sensationalist alex jones shit 2012 shit, I got the highest grade in my forensic debate class, so its not like I am clueless to fallacies and unsubstantiated arguments...
> 
> I relay the facts, you choose to use them how you see fit. Ignorance IS bliss, I'll give you that much. However, knowledge is empowering.
> 
> People are so easy to lead, that if someone "famous" on tv wears their clothes backwards, people will do it too.


Maybe you're being accused of alarmist sensational batshit because you use phrases like "yup just eat your cereal like good sheeple...they are taking your childrens futures away right in front of your sedated faces". Sounds like you are reading from the homeless lunatic street preacher handbook. How does forensic debate class do anything to qualify you to uncover global conspiracies?


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 9, 2012)

HMMM, did we perhaps wake up on the wrong side of the bed today? Something is making you want to find a 'good knock down drag out on RIU tonight. Well, I cannot oblige. But when you are feeling better you may come out in the yard and enjoy recess with the rest of the kiddies! DUDE! Lighten up, It is ALL insignificant in the eyes of The Lord and I don't think he cares whether someone wins American Idol or not. I know that is a very simplistic way of stating my opinion. But I am not gonna sit home worrying about the illuminati while members of our government hunt down and incarcerate pople for utilizing Mother Nature as was intended. I think the DEA would be likely to come first and have jursidiction rights over a ceremonial ritual based religion made up of zealots and paranoids. Come, chill out with us...have a bong...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2012)

Meet the Illuminatae. 


When they're harvested ... I will really hope to find someone giving away canning supplies. They do belong in free Mason jars. cn


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

You obviously don't know what level of critical thought and critique is required in such a class. I suggest you sign up for one.

I used to work for a big bank and just bought a house actually. Got a nice big new paid off truck too. See, I can be a good consumerist.

Are homeless people not fit for philosophy? You should actually look up the lives of some of the famous past philosophers before making judgements about someone based on their possessions. We have been taught to only listen to rich people, its pretty fucking disgusting.

its the illuminati who set up a system for only the rich to be blessed and never be liable for anything

when is the last time a millionaire got off from murder? when was the last time a millionaire got the death penalty? OPEN UR FUCKING EYES AND STOP GIVING ME A HARD TIME.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> HMMM, did we perhaps wake up on the wrong side of the bed today? Something is making you want to find a 'good knock down drag out on RIU tonight. Well, I cannot oblige. But when you are feeling better you may come out in the yard and enjoy recess with the rest of the kiddies! DUDE! Lighten up, It is ALL insignificant in the eyes of The Lord and I don't think he cares whether someone wins American Idol or not. I know that is a very simplistic way of stating my opinion. But I am not gonna sit home worrying about the illuminati while members of our government hunt down and incarcerate pople for utilizing Mother Nature as was intended. I think the DEA would be likely to come first and have jursidiction rights over a ceremonial ritual based religion made up of zealots and paranoids. Come, chill out with us...have a bong...



Troll in your own thread ...mr passive aggressive stoner....i smoke all day every day...cheers


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> You obviously don't know what level of critical thought and critique is required in such a class. I suggest you sign up for one.
> 
> I used to work for a big bank and just bought a house actually. Got a nice big new paid off truck too. See, I can be a good consumerist.
> 
> Are homeless people not fit for philosophy? Man that is just evil.


This does nothing to explain how the class qualifies you to bust a global conspiracy or why you use the same song and dance we always hear with conspiracy theorists. I asked a straight forward question and your response was to evade by insinuating that I am ignorant. Is this one of the things you learned in debate class?


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

You're not accepting my answer, thats easy enough to see. I told you what skills I learned and my performance. Stop trolling. Start eye opening. I find it hard to imagine you don't believe in negative energy, because you sure do possess it! Its not ur fault tho....we can all be cleansed....if we want...its a much different world...one filled with responsibility for every single action. Too often we associate responsibility with sacrifice or negative outcomes, however we can be responsible for positivity too!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> You're not accepting my answer, thats easy enough to see. MOVE THE FUCK ON.


You are not providing an answer. You listed 'forensic debate class' as a qualification to lend validity to your claims. I asked how this class prepared you to uncover a global conspiracy that the rest of us, including many in the field of forensics, are unable to see. You seem to be unable to explain.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

why the fuck are you in my thread still arguing about one class I took? Small mind?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> why the fuck are you in my thread still arguing about one class I took? Small mind?


I am asking questions that should have easy answers. So far your response is to shout me down, imply that I am unwelcome, and that I am too dumb to understand. Is this the normal way in which you handle critical inquiry?


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

Not everyone is worth a conversation. Especially people with agendas and people who don't listen. And lets be real here, its obvious you have some agenda.

You asked me how a critical debate class helps me cut through sensationalism and lies? What the fuck are you expecting as answer, the number 5?

I also got one of the highest grades in my mass media class. That was an eye opening class! Taught by a old radio station owner. That one helped me realize just how fucked the media is. I got a big fat A on one paper I wrote how the superbowl is a bullshit new american holiday created by corporations. This was back in 2001.

Its not one class that makes me fit, it is my life of experience. However, I recall that forensic debate / critical argumentation class as one that really fine tuned my analytical argumentation skills, which I already fucking told you but you wont listen, or requote.

We will NOT sit here and discuss my scholarly "qualifications" that you seem so obsessed about any longer, or you can move the fuck on and involve your mind with real issues. I hate talking about myself. its a waste of time, only the brainwashed people are obsessed with qualifications. We are all connected.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Not everyone is worth a conversation. Especially people with agendas and people who don't listen.


So you are only interested in conversation with those who agree? People who point out that you are using bullshit to qualify batshit must be part of the conspiracy themselves? These don't sound like forensic skills to me.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Meet the Illuminatae.
> View attachment 1985349
> 
> When they're harvested ... I will really hope to find someone giving away canning supplies. They do belong in free Mason jars. cn


This guy cracks me up! Such a Woody Allen dry humor, gotta love it!


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for jacking my thread. those plants look weak. you threadjack perhaps the most imporant post I've made in my life, with some sickly plants. Thanks. I guess this isn't the place for real discussion.

It really is kind of synonymous with the whole mess we are in. Everyone is so obsessed with minute details about things that dont really matter.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Troll in your own thread ...mr passive aggressive stoner....i smoke all day every day...cheers


I am not a passive agressive. I am a passive subversive. And who is trolling? I came in offering peace. You are indeed trolling your own thread sir. I am sure you will get another too play with and I hope it is fun and amusing. Good day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2012)

Dtp, I am curious as to what agenda you believe Heisenberg to have. I see a man asking sensible questions that invite informative replies. Would it help if another poster, like I, repeated one such? 
Claiming that there is a conspiracy is easy.
Supplying convincing evidence of one is hard.
Saying "the conspiracy suppresses the information" is to be dismissed as circular reasoning imo. 
That said ...
Where would you direct an unbiased inquirer to find checkable, substantive information?
cn


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> We will NOT sit here and discuss my scholarly "qualifications" that you seem so obsessed about any longer, or you can move the fuck on and involve your mind with real issues. I hate talking about myself. its a waste of time, only the brainwashed people are obsessed with qualifications. We are all connected.


I simply inquired about a qualification that you brought up to support your conspiracy claims, to which I got a song and dance. Now you seem hostile and insistent that I stop. Seems like an odd response which supports irrationality as being the root of your conspiracy musings, rather than any sort of skillful insight. 

Also, if you don't want to be misquoted, stop hitting submit on your first draft.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> It really is kind of synonymous with the whole mess we are in. Everyone is so obsessed with minute details about things that dont really matter.


These are the sorts of things reasonable people say in the face of irrational sounding claims. Did you not expect that your post would be examined and critiqued? Why do you respond to opposition by calling them trolls, implying ignorance, or crying thread jack? Hostility is not the way we expect rational people to respond to challenge. This is the song and dance we expect to see from conspiracy theorists.

I am willing to believe your conspiracy is different, but I must first be convinced.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Dtp, I am curious as to what agenda you believe Heisenberg to have. I see a man asking sensible questions that invite informative replies. Would it help if another poster, like I, repeated one such?
> Claiming that there is a conspiracy is easy.
> Supplying convincing evidence of one is hard.
> Saying "the conspiracy suppresses the information" is to be dismissed as circular reasoning imo.
> ...


I would rather avoid that issue about agendas. we will just talk about egos and shit, and that is not what this thread is primarily about. ONLY POSITIVE ENERGY HERE!!!

The only one true truth, that there will EVER be, is honesty, and that is resonating thru our bodies and everything that exists every day. The only truth is honesty.

Regarding your question. EVERYONE is biased. Its inherent. Nonbiased is infinite perfection and we are not infinite or perfect. Everyone has different degrees of bias with different issues. It would be impossible to live if we didnt have bias. Bias is a shortcut to save time. We all have bias towards certain food because they are healthy etc..

All I can say is knowledge is power. Through knowledge of critical reasoning, you learn how to dissect information. I look at it like this, knowledge is a tool you can use to uncover truth in the physical world. Altho, we will never attain real perfect truth because our senses are just an interpretation of the world around us.

canna if u want to bring up certain examples of things you want to talk about , go for it! And don't obsess about my education or qualifications.....I still have nightmares about deadlines!  !!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I am asking questions that should have easy answers. So far your response is to shout me down, imply that I am unwelcome, and that I am too dumb to understand. Is this the normal way in which you handle critical inquiry?


the guy does bring up a lot of vaild points. i'm wondering why you are making it about him though.


if you are born into a rich family, what makes you so special? 

rich people get away with shit on the daily. we all know it and can't do shit about it, unless we have more money then them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> So you are only interested in conversation with those who agree? People who point out that you are using bullshit to qualify batshit must be part of the conspiracy themselves? These don't sound like forensic skills to me.



explain 200 dollar tennis shoes.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 9, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> the guy does bring up a lot of vaild points. i'm wondering why you are making it about him though.
> 
> 
> if you are born into a rich family, what makes you so special?
> ...


Rich people get breaks, I understand that and would enjoy discussing it. I don't see how that idea leads to the conclusion that we are being controlled by an organization that invades "most outlaw biker gangs ( hells angels, mongrols, etc ), race gangs, media corporations ( fox cnn nytimes wallst journal forbes), greek fraternities and sororities, some unions, just about any corporation or organization with a nice-dull sounding name and pictures of kids on their website, educational institutions, the fed reserve ( they print millions of masonic symbols each fuckin day ), cia, fbi, homeland security, nsa, fda, atf, ...".

To me that sounds like a pretty substantial and alarming claim. Especially when you consider "The teachings of the illuminati have at the center the ideals of punishment, unaccountable authority, humiliation, setting up a person or group for failure, etc," It just seems to be an extraordinary claim to which I would expect something more extraordinary in support than just saying 'I took a class'.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Rich people get breaks, I understand that and would enjoy discussing it. I don't see how that idea leads to the conclusion that we are being controlled by an organization that invades "most outlaw biker gangs ( hells angels, mongrols, etc ), race gangs, media corporations ( fox cnn nytimes wallst journal forbes), greek fraternities and sororities, some unions, just about any corporation or organization with a nice-dull sounding name and pictures of kids on their website, educational institutions, the fed reserve ( they print millions of masonic symbols each fuckin day ), cia, fbi, homeland security, nsa, fda, atf, ...".
> 
> To me that sounds like a pretty substantial and alarming claim. Especially when you consider "The teachings of the illuminati have at the center the ideals of punishment, unaccountable authority, humiliation, setting up a person or group for failure, etc," It just seems to be an extraordinary claim to which I would expect something more extraordinary in support than just saying 'I took a class'.



i think he just laid out the info. it is up to you to decide how it affects you. 

we are controlled by greed, all of us. from biker gangs to the pope. have not the rich capitalized upon this?

why do people have to "find jobs"? shouldn't we all have a part in this world? and if not then why can't we take some time off? you were born simply to work. why?


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Snow_White

thats just one branch of the illuminati underbelly, the stupid fuckin scientologists, that got caught....for that one thing....that one time.....oh have they stepped their game up since....the mormons are also a branch

fdd: Why is a great question. Sounds like slavery to me. Know how to enslave the people? Well, you cant very well physically control a billion people. But, you can control their mind. Pretty soon they want to be slaved! Just like when hostages end up liking their kidnapper!

Just give me my cereal, I dont care about the future of my great great great children, who will actually be carrying some of my genetic code ( a sort of biological technology ). Baaah Baaah...wheres my salt lick. 

The concept of liability and responsibility are being ripped from culture at lightning speed. The limited liability corporation - what an evil creation, along with the markets it created.

Responsibility and liability are regarded as negative things! We all know from history that people who think outside the box get burned at the stake.

For a few years now I've been interested in the topic of social engineering. There are some great concepts to understand. The way things "go viral" etc, ideas have been "going viral" long before the internet could keep track of how many people were exposed to a certain idea. Its a whole long chain of trust and security, that I haven't figured out yet. I got a few more years at least, and I hope to uncover that mystery, but part of me doesn't, because what does a person exactly do with the power to mold a huge social change, since we are not perfect? Technology and knowledge, the things heavily guarded by the Illuminati more than anything, is our only defense.

They rule by ignorance.

they have an understanding of the world that has been shared across ruling generations for thousands and thousands of years, that will probably NEVER be exposed to anyone. The only thing we can do is start to build new knowledge libraries about the concepts nobody talks about, but ought to.

How do we defeat the Illuminati? I don't know. I have some ideas. Listen to the one truth that resonates. Cleanse your self of everything with a logo or a brand name. Etc. Embrace liability and responsibility. Don't listen to preachers. Learn to enjoy the natural sound of peace. As anti corporate as I am, just moving my head I can see like 15 logos of different products. How many do you see in the forest? Our world is not what it seems.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> How many do you see in the forest? Our world is not what it seems.


*Foliage* is a mass noun that refers to leaves as a feature of plants.

...and

[h=3]Basic types[/h]

Ferns have fronds
Conifer leaves are typically needle-, awl-, or scale-shaped
Angiosperm (flowering plant) leaves: the standard form includes stipules, a petiole, and a lamina
Lycophytes have microphyll leaves.
Sheath leaves (type found in most grasses)
Other specialized leaves (such as those of _Nepenthes_)


...in the old days, they knew the good places to eat because of this ^

-------

...totally agree it's a distraction.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2012)

you are born into this world by the choice of another and then are expected to conform to that which is set for you.

what if you want no part of any of it?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> You're not accepting my answer, thats easy enough to see. I told you what skills I learned and my performance. Stop trolling. Start eye opening. I find it hard to imagine you don't believe in negative energy, because you sure do possess it! Its not ur fault tho....we can all be cleansed....if we want...its a much different world...one filled with responsibility for every single action. Too often we associate responsibility with sacrifice or negative outcomes, however we can be responsible for positivity too!



No one is trolling, it's called disagreeing because you're arguments sound crazy. You sound like a "new ager", next are you going to tell us you found all this out while on the astral plane? 

Let me guess; you're into David Icke, and a bunch of other wing nuts?



dtp5150 said:


> Not everyone is worth a conversation. Especially people with agendas and people who don't listen. And lets be real here, its obvious you have some agenda.
> 
> You asked me how a critical debate class helps me cut through sensationalism and lies? What the fuck are you expecting as answer, the number 5?


I have a lot more than a debate class under my belt as far as studying critical thinking is concerned, and I don't believe your bad shit crazy stories.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

you're fighting someone elses fight, and then inputting your opinion of me as an individual. How does that resonate with the one truth, honesty? Not very well. and what point do you bring up at all that has to do with the theme of this thread? There is a time and place for everything. Perhaps you should keep a journal. Its obvious you aren't here for communication, just instigation. Another person with an agenda.

You make it clear, as yourself being a SECOND person, that any personal detail about myself will just be abused and stomped in the ground and take up energy of this thread, so why share anything about myself at all? Fucking evil I tell you!

Fact: We all have a consciousness clock that is ticking down. Me, here, talking with you guys on the internet over bullshit personal attacks, is affecting OUR childrens childrens children. Minutely, because this event is small and the time gap is large, but as you can see with wars and conquests and governments, a large idea can span several millenia.

Every single second spend, fighting other peoples wars, concerning ourselves with things that dont matter, is the illuminati winning.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Claiming that there is a conspiracy is easy.
> Supplying convincing evidence of one is hard.
> Saying "the conspiracy suppresses the information" is to be dismissed as circular reasoning imo.


Negative evidence (it's suppressed etc.) isn't evidence.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 9, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> you're fighting someone elses fight, and then inputting your opinion of me as an individual. How does that resonate with the one truth, honesty? Not very well. and what point do you bring up at all that has to do with the theme of this thread? There is a time and place for everything. Perhaps you should keep a journal. Its obvious you aren't here for communication, just instigation. Another person with an agenda.


LOL - I'm not fighting anything for anyone... I love stimulating conversation. Your post regarding the Illuminati isn't stimulating, and you provide no evidence to support yourself other than a vague Dave Chappelle video, where the poster interprets what Dave says into Dave talking about the Illuminati. It's completely speculative, and provides no evidence at all. As for the ATF, FBI, etc etc... lol



> To act like all these symbols everywhere is coincident is just ignorant and foolish.


You see pentagrams everywhere, does that mean Satan is behind their manufacture?


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 9, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> ...what if you want no part of any of it?


Well, ~I~ think our collective consciousness would benefit if people could successfully heal from emotional trauma. Mainly because so many of us that need to wake up are the victims of life long psychological abuse, and the ones who wanted no part would terminate and the only ones left would be the illuminati and their minions.

However if a society was operating in a way that resembles utopia, and a fresh person still wishes no part, I suppose thats just a kink in the wheel and if they want termination that is their choice, to heal the genepool since that would kind of be a defect, providing they were given enough education that they should have enough capacity to make such a decision. But this leads down a sickening and impossible road. Because what is utopia? What is a justifiable way of life? Is it a constant battle? People seem to be very happy living in close knit self sustainable communities. I remember seeing on TV what poverty looked like. Poverty in Asia would always look like small town farmers in wonderful countrysides, but they were dirty.

Well I do like your response Beefbisquit. Thank you. I look forward to discussing things further in the future. Cheers for the night. I hope you realize I don't know everything, NOBODY DOES, and am constantly learning, as we all should. This whole illuminati thing, I put off for a long time. I did research over the years, but never thought it was real. Then I start to notice patterns. I was in a "secret society" that made my life easier against peers myself. We have a secret handshake that makes your hand resemble a demonic hand sign, and we were forced to buy condoms and cigarettes, among other things, as neophytes. I see social structure patterns. 

I see just how presidents, of usa and of corporations, are really just a person to accept liability for a time period. Everything is image, and access. There are literally some people that you can never find where they live or their phone number of anything, but they are a tax paying, incoming earning ,rich as fuck, policy making, neighborhood changing individual. And you will NEVER know where the fuck they are.

There is just so much Ive seen over the years and through history, with such unbelievable consistency, that it really just makes sense. It has never been so obvious as it is today. Every day, it is more obvious. I see how the tax code affects small businesses and large businesses. I see how there is almost no reward for hard work ( what the fuck is a reward anyway), only for schemes, and people fighting and killing over numbers. How we are "educated" to blindly accept orders and agendas from our authority figures, who give us money to buy food, televisions, cars, and gas. I see everyone drive around every day. I can only equate it to a bunch of chickens running around with their heads cut off. Or I suppose you could equate it to the egyptian slaves that built the pyramids. But what are we building? The internet? The spaceship that helps the illuminati get off the planet?

Some day they are gonna be like "And then there was the Age of the Dumbericans Society, they built the spaceships that blasted their leaders off into space. For payment, they got digits in a database next to their identification number that eventually didnt mean anything once the leaders left. They tried watering their crops with gatoraide but it didnt work. They died."

The masons were builders, or more specifically engineers. They have a supreme knowledge of engineering, energy usage, multigenerational planning, and loyalty, that we can only imagine. Social and metaphysical engineering. They have complete different schools of knowledge encompassing multiple subjects that they will never give up. They dont have to personally recruit every minion, they simply set up the environment and watch nature do the rest.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> you're fighting someone elses fight, and then inputting your opinion of me as an individual. How does that resonate with the one truth, honesty? Not very well. and what point do you bring up at all that has to do with the theme of this thread? There is a time and place for everything. Perhaps you should keep a journal. Its obvious you aren't here for communication, just instigation. Another person with an agenda.
> 
> You make it clear, as yourself being a SECOND person, that any personal detail about myself will just be abused and stomped in the ground and take up energy of this thread, so why share anything about myself at all? Fucking evil I tell you!
> 
> ...


Hey, DTP! I am enjoying some of your ideas, esp. the importance of honesty and that every one of our actions have effects far beyond ourselves. You know the saying, "extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence". A lot of intellectuals on RIU have opposing or controversial ideas, and they always provide links for their claims from several independent, often peer reviewed sources. If you would post these kind of links links I'd really appreciate it. I'd like to believe, but I just need to look at some credible stuff first, thanks!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.sjgames.com/illuminati/

so this card game was invented in 1995...strange right? 

[video]http://www.sjgames.com/illuminati/[/video]
ignore the stupid music (actually, the music sounds pretty crazy while stoned..kinda scary).. and if there is a "god will save us..." or a prayer or something at the end, I apologize and I'm not preaching any beliefs. I just clicked on the first one I saw since I've seen a couple of them already. 


I'm not saying this is legitimate proof, but you have to admit that it is strange.


----------



## sso (Jan 10, 2012)

anyone who thinks the elite arent the second most dangerous thing on the planet, is bit of an idiot.

anyone bashing those that try to fight this.

is a current cocksucker-elite wannabe. 

(fortunetly, the most dangerous thing on the planet, are the masses the elite rule.)


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to the youtube guru generation, what a lost bunch of sheep we are


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 10, 2012)

WW3 has always been a part of the illuminatis plan... it's strange, I remember reading (when I first figured out about the illuminati a copule of years ago) about how the illuminati is going to plan irans attacks on israel... and how that will be the start of he nuke fest that will be named WW3.. check it out, the plan is coming true http://news.yahoo.com/un-agency-confirms-iran-nuke-bunker-200449341.html


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Illuminati is tied in with the NWO plan alot...but is the NWO really that bad? [video=youtube;Ks7lhugQ69w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks7lhugQ69w&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 10, 2012)

[youtube]vMyxEEtbRrY[/youtube]


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 10, 2012)

For someone that supposedly excels in forensic debate, this thread of full of fail. You should realize that presenting multiple conclusions without the supporting premises is the surest way to lose a debate. You started off this thread with numerous points about what the Illuminati are doing but not once did you provide any support for their existence in the first place. The truth of their existence and influence were taken for granted from your very first sentence then you badger and ridicule anyone that questions your assumptions.


----------



## dr2brains (Jan 10, 2012)

Illuminati is real! Builderberg is real! Ron Paul is real! And obviously SHEEPLE ARE REAL! 
WAKE UP! Trim the wool around you're eyes and look at what you're being force fed!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2012)

God needs no evidence, neither do the Illuminati.


----------



## Justin00 (Jan 10, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> yup just eat your cereal like good sheeple...and the cops will still be killing innocent citizens and enforcing racist laws....politicians still making even more racist laws....police have been caught dressing up as protestors and instigating violent riots ( unsucessfully )...they are taking your childrens futures away right in front of your sedated faces...
> 
> and to everyone accusing me of some sensationalist alex jones shit 2012 shit, I got the highest grade in my forensic debate class, so its not like I am clueless to fallacies and unsubstantiated arguments...I relay the facts, you choose to use them how you see fit. Ignorance IS bliss, I'll give you that much. However, knowledge is empowering.
> 
> ...



i agree, whats with all the racist laws that have been coming out lately and why do all the cops seem to have it out for white males these days. if it gets much worse im gonna see if i can change my race.


----------



## tred522 (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6JhZqb9uQw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tred522 (Jan 10, 2012)

My iPad is about to die so I can't find the pimp c interview he exposed lots of artists about the illuminate but click on my link above and listen to that one and look on the related videos.... I do believe their real.... BUT I DON'T CARE ABOUT THEM, AND THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT ME I DON'T MAKE MILLIONS LOL but pimp c exposed them and they soon killed him after in a similar jimmy Hendrix way


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 10, 2012)

some people will believe ANYTHING ..............with out one scrap of evidence, it hillarious to me .


----------



## tred522 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well what do you have to say about JFK 1961 speech exposing secret sociaties and died after.... Who killed john f Kennedy.?????????


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 10, 2012)

why not just say that our government is now run by a plutocracy, and shit is going to hit the fan within the next decade because of it.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 10, 2012)

[youtube]OsfYAJ3dQyY[/youtube]

all we can do is absorb the information presented and see how it resonates with the one truth, and observe patterns manifest in the world around us with a non trusting eye.

for everyone looking for physical evidence, you are doing nothing but ignoring the world around you, and the facts presented, in order to sleep well at night. And that is totally OK. Not everyone is capable or willing accept reality for what it is, and will fight tooth and nail to preserve the illusion.

in this thread, you can see the minions reach for anything to attack my personal character and credibility, when they themselves fail to share anything significant about themselves or this topic all. What gain do they get from this? Where is the motivation to react negatively to me, and attack me, really coming from? Who planted these seeds?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 10, 2012)

So, I took the time to watch that 14 minute Dave Chapelle video, thinking that for someone to make such claims he/she is gonna lead with a trump card ..... something really impressive that blows my socks off.

Can you pull any strings with the Illuminati to get that 14 minutes back for me?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, DTP! I am enjoying some of your ideas, esp. the importance of honesty and that every one of our actions have effects far beyond ourselves. You know the saying, "extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence". A lot of intellectuals on RIU have opposing or controversial ideas, and they always provide links for their claims from several independent, often peer reviewed sources. If you would post these kind of links links I'd really appreciate it. I'd like to believe, but I just need to look at some credible stuff first, thanks!


I'm still waiting for those links...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> God needs no evidence, neither do the Illuminati.


Why pick on religion in this thread?


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 10, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> You should actually look up the lives of some of the famous past philosophers before making judgements about someone based on their possessions. We have been taught to only listen to rich people, its pretty fucking disgusting.


HMMM obviously they taught some very good and thought provoking classes at the school you went too. But apparently not Humility 101. The whole basis of this thread is judging others that you cannot sway to your paranoia. I for one choose too live and let live. My opinions may at times be incorrect, I am not perfect. But attacking and belitteling others, you know the 'sheeples', because they disagree with your fear tactics and utter arrogance. Sounds mighty reminescent of pre-war Germany. 

Have I been reading a new edition of Mein Kampf?


----------



## beardo (Jan 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> you are born into this world by the choice of another and then are expected to conform to that which is set for you.
> 
> what if you want no part of any of it?


Starchamber
here's a link
great read, I highly reccomend you all take the time
http://flaunt.com/features/112/starchamber-organization


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 10, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> [youtube]OsfYAJ3dQyY[/youtube]
> 
> all we can do is absorb the information presented and see how it resonates with the one truth, and observe patterns manifest in the world around us with a non trusting eye.


OoOOoOOOoOoOoo.... spooky language!



> for everyone looking for physical evidence, you are doing nothing but ignoring the world around you, and the facts presented, in order to sleep well at night. And that is totally OK. Not everyone is capable or willing accept reality for what it is, and will fight tooth and nail to preserve the illusion.


Saying it, and proving it are two separate things. Lots of people say, not so many prove. Which one are you?

Reminds me of a (laugh) Ronnie Coleman quote;

"Everybody wanna be a bodybuilder, but don't nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weight!"




> in this thread, you can see the minions reach for anything to attack my personal character and credibility, when they themselves fail to share anything significant about themselves or this topic all. What gain do they get from this? Where is the motivation to react negatively to me, and attack me, really coming from? Who planted these seeds?


What are we supposed to bring to the table about ourselves? 

About this topic;

The default position for anything is non-belief, after all you can't believe something if you don't know about it, right? Right. So, I hold the default position until I'm given a _good_ reason not to, and so far, you've failed to provide a good enough reason to make me believe. In fact, out of all the videos I've seen regarding the Illuminati none have convinced me that they actually exist, and are functioning as "shadow government" over the entire world...

You're pointing to *correlation *and screaming _*causation *_but what's worse is you're calling other people ignorant and blind for not believing it.

When you're asked to provide evidence you just say "it's everywhere" or "it's suppressed", lack of evidence is not evidence. Negative evidence is not evidence. No one is attacking you personally, but skeptics are far too familiar with 'conspiracy theory-type' thinking.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG!!! I just saw Big Foot, Elvis, and Jim Morrison in a flying saucer! If you don't believe me you must be an ignorant sheeple!


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 11, 2012)

tred522 said:


> Well what do you have to say about JFK 1961 speech exposing secret sociaties and died after.... Who killed john f Kennedy.?????????


[youtube]bj3AECSKmhU[/youtube] 



bkbbudz said:


> Well, I have seen some pretty evil shit in my time. Gonna take a little more than the Mickey Mouse club for satanists in training to impress me. Sheesh illuminatti!! You obviously neevr saw my ex mother-in-law in a thong bikini! Now that's frikkin evil with a capital EVIL! I laugh in the face of the illuminatti! Just sayin, not judgin.


I had a half brother who got beat to death over a few months by an in-law relative when he was only 3 years old. Is she more evil than that? Can you learn how to listen and open your eyes,and even further use all of your senses? You throw around the word evil like its a joke, in the wrong place and time. Do you even hear your thoughts before you utter them? I don't ask these questions to get an answer, but to provoke contemplation. Superficiality has a time and place. This thread is neither. You continue to input your non-contributing energy like its a responsibility. Where does this motivation come from?
-------
Any comments directed towards my personal character or criticisms of my logic, or arguments that I failed to provide enough evidence to convince YOU ( whoever you are ), will be ignored, and I no longer feel the need to defend myself for anything I say in this thread, altho communication will inevitably happen. It is physically impossible for me to dedicate time to every single individuals needs for validation. Especially since most of our minds are so clogged up with false value systems, noise, and brainwashing of the system.

I have continually said knowledge, our consciousness clock, the seeking of positive responsibility, accepting liability, multigenerational planning, acknowledging the one true truth honesty, and etc are our only assets. Much like occupy wall street movement is like social white blood cells trying to fight a societal cancer. There ARE masonic symbols everywhere. The pyramids, pyramids with 13 unfinished steps, the 6 and 7 sided stars, the number 13, 12 around 1, the tree of life, the all seeing eye, owl symbols, goat heads, presidents and politicians and congressman who are skull&bones, freemasons, scottish rite, york rite, or etc etc, the shit is everywhere! 

Am ~I~ religious? NO. I went up the ranks to confirmation tho, and I was raised catholic and went to catholic high school one year.

Do I think regardless of religious affiliation, do these symbols affect society and mean something? Yes! Just like if a brand such as Nike was to put their logo all over our money and national monuments, have headquarters across the street from the white house and other country's ruling headquarters, and have presidents on their board of directors. 

Then, when everyone has lost true knowledge and is all trusting of authority, they can say, see, Nike rules the country, our logo is everywhere and our employees are in elected and nonelected positions, duh! HELLO?! And the symbols will reinforce the identity. They are doing this right under our noses because it has to happen that way. Maybe they are already saying this to themselves during their meetings! Wouldnt you if you had your family or organizations crest on a nations currency and depicted in many forms in many mediums throughout history?

Use the internet! BEFORE it gets censored, and any site talking about these topics gets called terrorism. Operation Snow White! I can sit here and tell you facts all day, just like you can tell a cigg smoker all day to quit, they wont quit unless they WANT to.

People who consider the word "sheeple" as a personal attack need to dig further, instead of just call me arrogant. Is it not true I admitted to living foolishly for many years? ? Should I have said "economic slave" instead? knowledge slave? How about political slave? We are all connected. I am who I am, if the hard headedness comes across as looking down upon someone as an individual, I thank you for making that clear, and it wasn't my intent. I dont hold grudges. But, I wont change.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 11, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Can you learn how to listen and open your eyes,and even further use all of your senses? You throw around the word evil like its a joke, in the wrong place and time. Do you even hear your thoughts before you utter them? I don't ask these questions to get an answer, but to provoke contemplation. Superficiality has a time and place. This thread is neither. You continue to input your non-contributing energy like its a responsibility. Where does this motivation come from?


He's not judging, he's just saying...<----rhetorical statement


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 11, 2012)

Casey Anthony, Van Der Sloot, Ted Bundy, Patti Hearst etc etc All from affluent families and backgrounds, were they members of the illuminati or just frikkin nuts? One Jewish guy financed the entire revolutionary war? The Jews allowed the holocaust to get rid of a population of other Jews they felt was fodder and worthless? 

How many posters of Hitler, Manson, and Nietzche do you have in your huge bank bought house? How many guns are in the window rack of your paid for pick-up? Are the other guys in your militia camp aware you are fear and hate mongering on the web?

Who told you that it is ok, to have a single sided, paranoid dellusional 'conversation' with a bunch of peaceful people on a cannabis forum? HMMM, maybe David Berkowitz' neighbors dog?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 11, 2012)

i don't think there is an "Illuminati" with an esoteric agenda, that have their own religion and want to control everything on the planet exist... though there is a possibility of that being the case. from what i see and hear, its the rich that want to continue to have a high class lifestyle for the rest of existence, and to order to do that there must be a separation between classes (the rich and the poor) because everyone cant have everything they want, its imposable. so in order for the rich to continue to have the lifestyle that they have become accustomed to, it is inevitable that the blue collor worker slaves stay oblivious to their agenda while they slowly but surely put the world into more and more poverty, keep us under control and make us do the dirty work while they sit on their fat asses and entertain themselves any which way they please. 

They are realizing now more than ever as time progresses that their way of life is in jeopardy and that something must be done in order to keep the rich rich and the poor poor. people are starting to wake up and realize they will never be rich no matter how hard they try, and the people want equality. in order to do that the rich must be in control, and they will give us slaves JUST enough money to allow us to think we are rich (when we really arent) so we will do their bidding. i think this time is the most exciting time in history to be alive, the downfall of capatalism (if the people revolt) i think is inevitable if people want real change and equality. scary it may be, but i think a big change is coming within the next few decades that will change everything about the lives we have gotten used to, whether it be good or bad i not know.

this is all just my opinion


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 11, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> for everyone looking for physical evidence, you are doing nothing but ignoring the world around you, and the facts presented, in order to sleep well at night. And that is totally OK. Not everyone is capable or willing accept reality for what it is, and will fight tooth and nail to preserve the illusion.


So, this evidence we seek is all around us, it's all we can do to ignore it, yet you can not point to it. You can not give us a clear rationale for making these claims, you can not provide anything beyond wild speculation to support these claims, yet we are somehow the ones who fail?



> in this thread, you can see the minions reach for anything to attack my personal character and credibility, when they themselves fail to share anything significant about themselves or this topic all. What gain do they get from this? Where is the motivation to react negatively to me, and attack me, really coming from? Who planted these seeds?


Poisoning the well: a common conspiracy nut tactic. Preemptive ad hominem. 

This is how we approach every topic here. 

1. The burden of proof falls to the party making the claim

2. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof

3. That which is asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence.

There is nothing special about your character or credibility. No one is acting negative towards you, just critical. We are simply appealing to reason, evidence, and doubt; the common way in which skeptics approach any claims.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 11, 2012)

[youtube]5ToJlsqyVdQ[/youtube]

i notice two representations of the all seeing eye, while they are playing scottish rite horns.

Oh yes, and there is a reason why most, if not ALL, of wendys restaurants are made of brick or have some kind of fake brick feature, and the first wendys restaurant is now the headquarters of a religious organization. Know any other restaurants using the image of a little girl to sell food, as blatantly as in their logo? Dave thomas is a verified member of freemasons, shriners, and just about every society he could get himself too. I am breaking an oath I took by saying things like this about him and his business, but its true, and right now it feels ok to talk about.
[youtube]0VMuqa3HTiE[/youtube]

[youtube]p_ufkWhcUxg[/youtube] <- wtf?

care to calculate the probability on the chances of those 5 words being chosen to be recited, in that particular period of time, in front of this particular audience? The kite one does seem out of place, but...thats just the dissonance that is needed. Maybe we dont understand it yet, and they sure couldn't have said "trade" or "world" or something. It just so happens its a strange story about a relationship with a goat, which just by chance is illuminati related. Why couldn't they be learning how to read bus, book, tile, grass, etc?

The story is about the goat devouring too many things, and because the girl loves it so much, she makes it stop devouring things. Then because they stopped devouring, they dont notice a burglar stealing dads car. The story then ends under the premise that this is not all the bad things that will happen. The first thing the president says after hearing we are under attack is about reinforcing More to Come...its repeated 3 times, and defined. Everyone is in order after news of the attack should have been available to everybody...but the whole classroom, reporters, filmers, were either unaware or being controlled. "...the rule of law, not the law of the jungle..."

John kerry touched on the topic of manifesting secrets from the society in an interview. The "Don't taze me bro" was someone who asked him about his Skull & bones already-verified affiliation.



Zaehet Strife said:


> why not just say that our government is now run by a plutocracy, and shit is going to hit the fan within the next decade because of it.


What is true wealth? Security that your kinship can survive? Driving a nice slave-mobile? Have you ever seen someone with true wealth or security, such as a president, king, queen, kadaffi etc, care about driving a certain type of car or wearing a certain type of clothing ( well kadaffi was vein as fuck and ended up getting killed...he obviously didnt have true wealth )? How can you and your kinship survive multiple economic cycles? How about fooling the people with fake wealth? They have a knowledge of things like wealth more than what we take for granted is trusted in the dollar bill, and have done a great job convincing everyone otherwise.

Some people are looking for the person with the illuminati tattoo on his forehead of the all seeing eye with the magic phone and a vault of books, and will never believe anything I say or anybody else says about the matter. That is OK. But, there will never be such a person found. Just like the creation of the corporation, there will never be just one entity that you could grab and kill and then have world piece. Its too big and going on too long. There is shit underground everywhere. A person only lives one generation, an idea survives multiple. As Bob said "I don't know where people get these BIG IDEAS"

http://www.sott.net/articles/show/228230-Exclusive-Osama-bin-Laden-s-Nose-and-Left-Ear
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162-20059739-503544.html


----------



## uallach (Jan 11, 2012)

oh man, wendy's is delicious.

so, do y'all get high?


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 11, 2012)

uallach said:


> oh man, wendy's is delicious.
> 
> so, do y'all get high?


Well said!!! LOL!! Thank you for chiming in with the only true words I have seen on this thread! I would give you reps now but RIU won't let me for a few hours. I will hit ya up later!!

As Homer Simpson...MMMMMMMMMMMMMM Wendys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 11, 2012)

"*Any comments directed towards my personal character or criticisms of my logic, or arguments that I failed to provide enough evidence to convince YOU ( whoever you are ), will be ignored, and I no longer feel the need to defend myself for anything I say in this thread, altho communication will inevitably happen. It is physically impossible for me to dedicate time to every single individuals needs for validation. Especially since most of our minds are so clogged up with false value systems, noise, and brainwashing of the system."


Really? As others have already pointed out, I'd say the burden of proof falls squarely on you. Not the other way around.

If I told you that aliens were plotting to take over your attic and turn it in to central command, would you expect me to provide some sort of solid proof of this, or would you just hop on board the theory?


*


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 11, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Any comments directed towards my personal character or criticisms of my logic, or arguments that I failed to provide enough evidence to convince YOU ( whoever you are ), will be ignored, and I no longer feel the need to defend myself for anything I say in this thread


Is this something you learned in forensic debate class? Imagine if we took this attitude in other areas. What if architects suddenly decided not to hear any criticisms of their designs? What if medical practice decided that logical coherence was not important to research? What if our judicial system felt that accountability was something that could just be ignored? Peer review is integral to finding the truth, yet you somehow feel entitled to discount any attempts to falsify your theory. Somehow in your world ignorance is an acceptable way to handle doubt, and those who do the doubting are inferior, or part of the conspiracy. These do not sound like the skills of someone who is capable of uncovering a global conspiracy, they sound like the traits of a coward who can not stand up to challenge. In fact, you are not even capable of explaining this conspiracy. The best you can manage are jumbled accusations arsing mostly from hyperactive pattern recognition and the inability to evaluate evidence.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 11, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Oh yes, and there is a reason why most, if not ALL, of wendys restaurants are made of brick or have some kind of fake brick feature, and the first wendys restaurant is now the headquarters of a religious organization. Know any other restaurants using the image of a little girl to sell food, as blatantly as in their logo? Dave thomas is a verified member of freemasons, shriners, and just about every society he could whore himself too. *I am breaking an oath I took* by saying things like this about him and his business, but its true, and right now it feels ok to talk about.


...how does _this_ make you a credible 'source'?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 12, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> [youtube]bj3AECSKmhU[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've posted this before, but it seems suiting for this thread.

[video=youtube_share;eUB4j0n2UDU]http://youtu.be/eUB4j0n2UDU[/video]

Here's a great one too 

[video=youtube_share;iSg6XwXe6WQ]http://youtu.be/iSg6XwXe6WQ[/video]


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 12, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Troll in your own thread ...mr passive aggressive stoner....i smoke all day every day...cheers


HMMM then perhaps you need to consider indica meds, they will hopefully make you a little more mellow. Just a thought.


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 12, 2012)

# boring $$$


----------



## uallach (Jan 12, 2012)

Let's just say that the world is actually run by a secret cabal of illuminati (to your body with the impact of a 12 gauge shotty (double ought slugs, no love, straight thugs)), why the fuck would they leave a bunch of clues to their existence that can only be discovered by people tripping sack? It sounds like you might want to get slightly less high.

It's true that the world is controlled by a bunch of horrible people who are rich beyond our wildest imaginations, but you don't have to look for secret clues like Encyclopedia Brown on acid, just follow the money. They didn't get to where they are by a conspiracy, it's just really easy to stay rich when you're already rich, and you'll do terrible things like start wars to do so. Rich people have rich friends, it's no conspiracy. Do you really think someone can get off just by sneaking some Masonic symbols into something? These people dropped nuclear bombs on a city! Twice! You don't need secret mind control devices, people are idiots. Just tell them you're a job creator and that everyone should stop whining, throw in a little racial animosity and you should be good.

(also the one truth isn't honesty, it's love (betcha five bucks))


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 12, 2012)

uallach said:


> ...(also the one truth isn't honesty, it's love (betcha five bucks))


Ever be "loved" by someone who is dishonest? How does that resonate? Usually they "love" you for selfish reasons such as because you are a better person, more stable, more attractive, wealthier, more honest, and they "love" you because of how bad their value system is, and seek meaning in life from you. To be loved, or I should say pursued and abused, by a dishonest person is nothing less than a curse. There is no real love without honesty. What if you were to fall in love with someone who wasn't honest with themselves and put on a front? Eventually their inner stress makes them explode and you see the real them, and they cant even stand to be around each other. See what im sayin here?

I enjoy your comments though, and thank you for the food-for-thought that you have contributed. Regarding the question of why they put symbols in plain sight, you obviously haven't read some of my posts, or done any research, but I equated it to Nike stamping their logo on our currency, having buildings designed in the nike symbol, making laws that benefit nike employees, having just do it on our great seal, and having their employees be elected into office and the symbols the whole time are reinforcing their position. They are keepers of knowledge and technology and mock our ignorance by flaunting these symbols in plain sight, and get us used to seeing them. Have you ever seen the freemasons brag about how many presidents and congressmen and founding fathers were members? Just because they stamped their membership on all these people it reinforces their position. You can't change the past....

George Washington James Monroe Andrew Jackson James Polk James Buchanan Andrew Johnson James Garfield William McKinley Theodore Roosevelt Howard Taft Warren Harding Franklin Roosevelt Harry Truman Gerald Ford 

....just some presidents who members of the one branch, freemasons. doesnt include skull & crossbones members, or the rite, shriners, bohemian grove, cfr ( that obama admitted to not being an "official member" by accident ), or others organizations, who are really just minion organizations with false illusions of superiority. we, the enslaved, are the only ones who can make a decision to NOT listen to them, and play their game with our and our future childrens' lives. its the oldest most private social network in the history of the world. 

the government puts laws on just how privately we can communicate with each other ( encryption levels ). Some of the most wealthy people in wall street right now, who amassed their fortunes by stealing your grandparents 401k's and otherwise contributing to the demise of our country in the last decade without regard for the citizens, were former armed forces cryptographers. They have made BILLIONS. There is one billionaire cryptographer who had 2 out of 3 sons die in their 20's or 30s, one swimming drown and one while riding a bike hit and run by a car. Anyone care to calculate those odds? He donates lots to charity...probably realizes his evil ways...I mean i guess it happens.....but you would think kids of a billionaire military genius could manage to not drown or get hit by a car and reach mid 30s no?


----------



## uallach (Jan 12, 2012)

Would you consider Ivy League universities to be a secret society? A lot of wealthy powerful people seem to get educated at them for some reason.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 12, 2012)

[youtube]Nq9gUo6ykqc[/youtube]
uallach, our whole education system is compromised. obviously, there are good people and teachers with good morals, but the overall goal of the education system is not to empower us with knowledge, but to enslave us with ideas. We need to harbor our own vaults of knowledge, in subjects that we know are true, but they don't set it up for us to learn them and pass on to our children."math" existed before it was "discovered"....

here is a graphic showing yale and oxford being major sources of influence
JUST ONE EXAMPLE OF AN ILLUMINATI "CHART" one of my corporate finance professors was foreign and oxford trained. another was foreign and would constantly remind us how stable the swiss franc is and how unstable the dollar is. I had another foreign applied macroeconomics or whatever teacher that, using some esoteric data, drew a huge swastika on the projector during one class. A hall full of a few hundred students were sitting there, for about 30 minutes, graphing a swatstika in our notebooks, with reasoning behind it.

-> CLICK LINK http://www.truthcontrol.com/files/truthcontrol/images/699.jpg
-> CLICK LINK http://ernestlmartin.com/images/illuminati-structure.jpg


Ivy league is like a breeding ground. Its just another level of club of people who want to distance themselves from the rest of the population and are being groomed to obediently destroy the world, and propagate their ideas and rationalizations for their actions. In schools that teach management, they teach things quite different than schools that teach more operational employees. The classes deal with how to fire thousands of people ( business management), how to treat people like robots ( economic capital ), how to brainwash people ( marketing ), how to cheat on your taxes ( tax accounting ), how to get free money from the government and steal money from citizens ( finance ), and etc.Even in these subjects, there is a whole new level of mindfuck that is taught at ivy league. There is a reason why the degree is worth so much. It proves they are very obedient and without a soul. Is it just a coincidence freemasons and the rites and others use the term "degree" to signify level in the organization, higher the level the more you are exposed to.

They never let the middle class get too powerful. An economic crisis happens. A war happens. Something will happen.

[youtube]qdvFya8077o[/youtube]
[youtube]8y06NSBBRtY[/youtube]

We can all see how MMA isn't real fighting right? MMA is by chance the gayest thing masquerading as masculinity our society has ever experienced. Except Men in Tights football, or men in short shorts and tank tops basketball or shirtless volleyball.

They are "teaching" us how to fight by watching these S&M lovers foreplay each other on tv.
CLICK LINK -> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/70520-ufc-89-sm-in-mma

CLICK LINK-> http://www.google.com/search?q=erection+during+wrestling+match&oq=erection+during+wrestling+match

I dont mean to be condescending, but lets all be true to each other. No judgements. Just lets take things for what they really are.

OPEN YOUR EYES, TRUST YOUR HONEST INSTINCTS. You know how a primate fights? They rip off the opponents nuts and/or bite their jugular, or throw them, whip them around, etc, then eat the body. U know, after the warnings heh heh

We all have thoughts that cannot be expressed in this slave language called english or whatever, latin, or whatever based language they continually force us to box ourselves in with. They taught apes sign language...obviously there are more forms of conscious communication than what is allowed to be acknowledged by mainstream societies. It is a box for our thoughts, expressions, and emotions. The "language" of music is just an approximation of possibilities for what music can be. The church for a long time only allowed music that used certain notes or scales, and would kill anyone who moved away from their intellectual box. That is why all pop music sounds the same. 7 days in a week? 7 notes in diatonic scale. 12 months in a year? 12 notes in the chromatic scale. Just random numbers.

U is the difference between a Droid and a Druid. - always remember 

this shit gets even sicker....
National Day of Prayer, created and solidified with two freemason and shrine connected presidents, which has its earliest occurring day to be May 1st, and happens on that day every 5-7 yrs....2003, 2008, 2013...

Hitler died May 1st. Osama died may 1st. We were never allowed to find either of their bodies.
The may 1st occult holiday ceremony requires a "god" like human sacrifice.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2012)

uallach said:


> Would you consider Ivy League universities to be a secret society? A lot of wealthy powerful people seem to get educated at them for some reason.


As they are? No. They are complex institutions, and as gathering places of "insiders" they have no end of clubs, societies, other societies, opportunities to network with tomorrow's shakers and makers ... but imo that is incidental. cn


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 12, 2012)

I still say grilled cheese is a fabulous sandwich


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> [youtube]Nq9gUo6ykqc[/youtube]
> uallach, our whole education system is compromised. obviously, there are good people and teachers with good morals, but the overall goal of the education system is not to empower us with knowledge, but to enslave us with ideas. We need to harbor our own vaults of knowledge, in subjects that we know are true, but they don't set it up for us to learn them and pass on to our children."math" existed before it was "discovered"....
> 
> here is a graphic showing yale and oxford being major sources of influence
> ...



I thought you were crazy before, now I think you're a fucking moron.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 13, 2012)

^ El Kabong! 


WHAT KABBALAH IS AND ISN'T

In order to understand what Kabbalah is and what it isn't, let us use the following illustration.

A researcher sits in his lab examining all sorts of atomic phenomena. He smashes atoms at great speeds, and records what he sees happening. He is very meticulous in his work, and may even draw some immediate conclusions from the data at hand. But he leaves it at that.

The kabbalist describes the abstract but we can still sense that there is a concrete and solid reality that he is grappling with. A great scientist picks up these notes, reads them and ponders their meaning. He begins to construct a mega-picture. He tries to envision what the entire system may be like. He knows that there are no instruments, nor can there be, to actually see the particles he imagines, and therefore he gropes for metaphors that will accurately connect the bits of data that the physicist collected. Thus, he begins to speak of "super strings," "atomic tunnels," "energy bridges," and "ten dimensions."

A third person, who has a highly fertile mind but with no sense of science, is eavesdropping. His imagination has been fired and, in no time at all, he is carrying forth about people that have mysteriously disappeared in "atomic tunnels," and unlimited sources of energy contained in various of the "ten dimensions."

These three people illustrate the different approaches to Kabbalah.

The "data" or facts that Kabbalah deals with are the narrative of the Torah, and its entire body of religious law. The "researcher" represents a person who sees the laws and narrative as they are, understands their immediate meaning, but does not get the larger picture.

The "great scientist" represents the Kabbalist who sees the various local points and then begins to get a feel for the greater picture. He needs metaphors to describe the abstract unity he perceives, and he is aware that this tool is likely to be vague and only approaching the understanding that he has acquired. Although limited by the tools at his disposal, the complex picture the great scientist communicates can still give us a sense of the reality that he is grappling with.

And then there is the pseudo-Kabbalist -- "the eavesdropper" -- whose Kabbalah is basically unrelated to Torah, except perhaps as a springboard for his imagination. He has discovered "sources of energies," "divine emanations," and ways to "expand consciousness," but it all stems from his fanciful illusions.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> We can all see how MMA isn't real fighting right? MMA is by chance the gayest thing masquerading as masculinity our society has ever experienced. Except Men in Tights football, or men in short shorts and tank tops basketball or shirtless volleyball.They are "teaching" us how to fight by watching these S&M lovers foreplay each other on tv.CLICK LINK -> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/70520-ufc-89-sm-in-mma


It's fighting by trained people, not "fake" fighting. The methods they use are more efficient than untrained fighters methods, maximum damage, least effort. UFC evolved into a sport, is nothing honest unless people die while doing it? Also, how is men beating the shit out of each other and breaking each others limbs gay? I've seen some pretty damn gay things, the UFC doesn't strike me as gay. I think _*someone *_is self conscious, and maybe a little jealous...



> The church for a long time only allowed music that used certain notes or scales, and would kill anyone who moved away from their intellectual box. That is why all pop music sounds the same. 7 days in a week? 7 notes in diatonic scale. 12 months in a year? 12 notes in the chromatic scale. Just random numbers.


In the Dark Ages music as we know it today didn't exist. The gregorian chants that were controlled by the church didn't even have a set "meter" or the length of notes specified. It wasn't until much later (400-500 years) that we had the time signatures, scales, and melodies that we've come to know with modern music.


Holy shit, I get 12 eggs in a carton at the grocery store, I bet the chicken that laid them is working for the Illuminati!


View attachment 1994862


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 13, 2012)

Beefbisquit, and for that matter Heisenberg - the two people who cant get off my ballsack like an annoying case of jock itch, I did very well in my music theory and history instruction over the years and can play multiple instruments. What exactly do you two do besides fuck each other and troll my thread? You are really tempting me to go back to my evil ways and just continue economically fucking over my fellow citizens such as yourselves again since yall don't care about what is real of your future anyway, lol, but I know better, i can see your evil influence.

In the vein of the greeks, I am probably more attractive - more educated - wealthier - healthier - and overall a better person than you in every measurable way. But I don't care, we're all people. You are too ignorant to see you are merely a puppet casting your destructive mental noise upon enlightenment.

"In music theory, a *diatonic scale* (from the Greek_&#948;&#953;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#972;&#962;_, meaning "[progressing] through tones", also known as the *heptatonic prima*) is a seven note, octave-repeating musical scale comprising five whole steps and twohalf steps "

Is it just by chance that our week has 5 weekdays and 2 weekends? Yeah, OK.

"In ancient Greek music theory, the *diatonic genus* (Greek: &#948;&#953;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#972; &#947;&#941;&#957;&#959;&#962 is the division of thetetrachord from which the modern diatonic scale evolved. The distinguishing characteristic of the diatonic genus is that its largest interval is about the size of a major second. The other two intervals vary among different tunings."

"*Ancient Greece* is a civilization belonging to a period of Greek history that lasted from the Archaic period of the 8th to 6th centuries BC "

"Gregorian chants are organized into four modes, each of them divided into two tones (scales). Typical melodic features include characteristic incipits and cadences, the use of reciting notes around which the other notes of themelody revolve, and a vocabulary of musical motifs woven together through a process called centonization to create families of related chants."

During the midieval times, people were fucking morons, and they made extremely simple, simple, basic music with what, 2 notes per scale? Haha, . Great argument, if you are trying to prove simple music and lack of education creates an evil society. If you fail to grasp the concept, I am pushing for the opposite.

The powers that be just happened to be conquering, raping and pillaging, and how did that whole society do anyway?

This is EXACTLY the reason I will refuse to support anything I say, because all you people attacking me are too ignorant to do your own research and make your own rational conclusions.

I dunno about the dozens!

Friday the 13th is considered bad luck for one reason. A bunch of knight templars were rounded up and executed on that date many many years ago and they got exiled to scottland by the vatican. That is Fact.

Just why is "XXX" associated with danger, porn, etc? Lets just say there some ancient greek and roman meanings intertwined.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;0AflZFiF5Xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AflZFiF5Xc&amp;[/video]

[video=youtube;_c6HsiixFS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c6HsiixFS8&amp;[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Beefbisquit, I did very well in my music theory and history instruction over the years and can play multiple instruments. In the vein of the greeks, I am probably more attractive - more educated - wealthier - healthier - and overall a better person than you in every measurable way. You are too ignorant to see you are merely a puppet casting your destructive mental noise upon enlightenment.
> 
> "In music theory, a diatonic scale (from the Greek&#948;&#953;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#957;&#953;&#954;&#972;&#962;, meaning "[progressing] through tones", also known as the heptatonic prima) is a seven note, octave-repeating musical scale comprising five whole steps and twohalf steps "
> 
> ...


You want a pissing contest? Sure thing; I've done more university level Jazz Theory courses than I want to remember. I completed The Royal Conservatory Music program on piano, at age 16. I play 6 instruments, including 2 at a university/professional level. I've been a member of several jazz ensembles, and big bands belonging to universities. 

*Baker's dozen*


*Meaning*

Thirteen or, more rarely, fourteen.
*Origin*







It's widely believed that this phrase originated from the practice of medieval English bakers giving an extra loaf when selling a dozen in order to avoid being penalized for selling short weight. This is an attractive story and, unlike many that inhabit the folk memory, it appears to be substantially true.




I love how you assume to know what I look like, how healthy I am, and my education level without any evidence. Although it doesn't surprise me, you do the same thing with your inane conspiracy theories. 

You are a hyperactive pattern seeker.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 13, 2012)

I has conspercy thery


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 13, 2012)

Beefbisquit, you started with the personal attacks, genius. Why do you find it impossible to just leave me alone?

Well, then why do you ignore the facts about the history of greek based diatonic scales? Or about the truth of medieval music and its relationship with a culture? Just what DID they teach you, besides projecting negativity toward others and owning little self worth?

You're the one who expected me to answer your question about "dozens" and, after a little research, many sources said its history is questionable. We can all greatly benefit from this exercise, and are equally impressed by the level of research you are capable. Sarcasm.

Likewise, thank you for showing me you have some monomodal education and at some point was a practicing musician.

Do you understand vector calculus? Does that make it a conspiracy? Were they just hyperactive mathematicians?

Are authors and political scientists who discover new "natural laws" of society just hyperactive?

Did you know the Bohemian Grove society brags about creating the manhattan project?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Well, then why do you ignore the facts about the history of greek based diatonic scales? Or about the truth of medieval music and its relationship with a culture?
> 
> You're the one who expected me to answer your question about "dozens" and, after a little research, many sources said its history is questionable. We can all greatly benefit from this exercise, and we are impressed by the level of research of which you are capable.
> 
> Likewise, thank you for showing me you have some monomodal education and are an accomplished musician.



Monomodal? For a BA (in philosophy) you need sciences, languages, a minor, and your major. 

Thanks for showing you have no idea what a university curriculum is composed of.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 13, 2012)

omfg hahahahaha!!!!! heisen the rainbow conspiracy is so hilarious i couldnt help but laugh out loud!!!! BAHAHAHAA!


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 13, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> omfg hahahahaha!!!!! heisen the rainbow conspiracy is so hilarious i couldnt help but laugh out loud!!!! BAHAHAHAA!


i saw that a few yrs ago too haha yea its lol

however, as a post in this thread, its just a distraction by a time waster with an ego driven agenda. lets just take things for what they really are.


----------



## uallach (Jan 13, 2012)

"The "language" of music is just an approximation of possibilities for what music can be. The church for a long time only allowed music that used certain notes or scales, and would kill anyone who moved away from their intellectual box. That is why all pop music sounds the same. 7 days in a week? 7 notes in diatonic scale. 12 months in a year? 12 notes in the chromatic scale. Just random numbers."

No. That's not true. The mathematics of music is actually much more interesting than this free associating numerology. An octave is a real thing, two frequencies vibrating at the same time, one of them twice as fast as the other. A perfect fifth sounds good because it's a 3/2 ratio. As you said, math existed before people "discovered" it. The western 12 tone scale is not a masonic conspiracy. Read this: http://contentspiano.blogspot.com/2006/02/mathematics-of-chromatic-scale-and.html

If you really want to blow your mind on something sort of useful, start thinking about the golden ratio and how often it appears in our world.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 13, 2012)

ullach, are you aware that other cultures have vastly different musical rules and scales? Especially ones that happen to be different from our common accepted view of way of life and spirituality? I've already posted WHERE this math came from. It was invented in Ancient Greece.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2012)

uallach said:


> "The "language" of music is just an approximation of possibilities for what music can be. The church for a long time only allowed music that used certain notes or scales, and would kill anyone who moved away from their intellectual box. That is why all pop music sounds the same. 7 days in a week? 7 notes in diatonic scale. 12 months in a year? 12 notes in the chromatic scale. Just random numbers."
> 
> No. That's not true. The mathematics of music is actually much more interesting than this free associating numerology. An octave is a real thing, two frequencies vibrating at the same time, one of them twice as fast as the other. A perfect fifth sounds good because it's a 3/2 ratio. As you said, math existed before people "discovered" it. The western 12 tone scale is not a masonic conspiracy. Read this: http://contentspiano.blogspot.com/2006/02/mathematics-of-chromatic-scale-and.html
> 
> If you really want to blow your mind on something sort of useful, start thinking about the golden ratio and how often it appears in our world.


dtp5150 is a space cadet.

He thinks the greeks invented the math of music in some conspiracy plot.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol.......


I 2nd this response.

Ok, reading more into this thread.. I see now.

I have missed out on so much fun I could have had in here. :[


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 13, 2012)

i know.......Sasquatch told me


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 13, 2012)

Its easy to see just what kind of people some of yall are. Also, I'm not trying to convince anyone, but its obvious this subject brings out a lot of emotions. It seems like everyone is constantly either calling me crazy, loling, or calling me something worse than crazy, or inputting some evidence to support an argument they originated, and ignoring any real truth. The big organization totally did it. They have successfully made the majority of the ignorant population into an army of self-depricating, self-destructive minions.

Ive seen it my whole life its only now making sense. Minority gang violence...haha....who gets these ideas to start these racial gangs....especially when both are immigrant or imported slave labor preaching to same god, its disgustingly genius to have them always fight with each other so there will never peace, and they can never come together and rise against the fucking system.

"*

Be Courteous!
Don't attack others. Personal attacks on others will not be tolerated. Challenge others' points of view and opinions, but do so respectfully and thoughtfully ... without insult and personal attack.​​
*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> Its easy to see just what kind of people some of yall are.


....Rational?


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 13, 2012)

dtp in Reality. Many members here on RIU know just as much or MORE on the info you spew, regardless if one believes it or not. This is nothing new, actually this is very old..

& 2nd, you are talking to a bunch of critically thinking potheads.. . you are one step away from having been kidnapped by the FBI & told the secret plans that are soon to unfold.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 13, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> dtp in Reality. Many members here on RIU know just as much or MORE on the info you spew, regardless if one believes it or not. This is nothing new, actually this is very old..


I also realize I've been wrong in some things earlier but can't edit a post forever. However only through research can you find whats REALLY true.



> & 2nd, you are talking to a bunch of critically thinking potheads.. . you are one step away from having been kidnapped by the FBI & told the secret plans that are soon to unfold.


I fail to see how talking to potheads leads to fbi kidnapping me?

However I see that in my quest for truth, discussing this here definitely is not it. There is a time and place for everything, and thanks for helping me realize this topic deserves other audiences. I admit I don't know everything, this just feels right.

[youtube]n7l3hYwp6SE[/youtube]

Sorry yall I was mistaken. There is no society or master plan. This is all just one joke. You can delete this thread if u like.

The only i even started this thread is for the minds of creatures, to let them live how THEY want to, without affecting those who do not wish to be influenced. Something like that. I realize to start a gang to fight a gang is the same stupid fucking idea as starting the first gang in the first place. 

So im not here to convince or gain a following, but just to let everyone be informed to make the correct decisions in the future, because the future is just culmination of ALL of OUR decisions.

Lol helicopter flyby..oh noessss

DO NOT TRUST GOOGLE
http://m.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/google-violates-own-rules-with-garbage-sponsored-posts-20120104-1pk4n.html


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 13, 2012)

Last guy ranting on about the illuminati claimed to be kidnapped & blahblah blah. you catching on ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2012)

C'mon, guys! You've GOT to chill on DTP. You're going to make him go back to "what he did before" and he will surely get us all. Seriously, though, isn't it refreshing to see this level of crazy that isn't religiously inspired?


----------



## sourtrees (Jan 14, 2012)

lol this thread is funny. Anyway I believe in some aspects of the illuminati. For one you can observe the 9/11 attacks. Supposedly a plane crashed into the Pentagon in D.C but when you look at the pictures there aren't any plane parts. And to add to it, the crash is only one hole, it does not account for the plane's wings. There are also many other things. I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything, just bringing up something related to the topic of the thread. 

PEACE~!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 14, 2012)

Part 1 

[video=youtube;HrAW6eTEKpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrAW6eTEKpc[/video]


...I'm really just messin' with you. There's a lot we don't know about. Consider the fact that the only tech we really 'know' about is that which is sold to the average person.

But I've also read that the conspiracy is the conspiracy. You know?


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 14, 2012)

sourtrees said:


> lol this thread is funny. Anyway I believe in some aspects of the illuminati. For one you can observe the 9/11 attacks. Supposedly a plane crashed into the Pentagon in D.C but when you look at the pictures there aren't any plane parts. And to add to it, the crash is only one hole, it does not account for the plane's wings. There are also many other things. I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything, just bringing up something related to the topic of the thread.
> 
> PEACE~!


The damage to the Pentagon is 100% consistent with a high speed plane crash based on past crashes and experiments on rocket sleds. The dimensions of the damage to the facade show that the wings indeed did do damage as shown in the following pic







There's more at 
http://www.snopes.com/rumors/pentagon.asp
and http://911research.wtc7.net/essays/pentagon/index.html


----------



## XRagnorX (Jan 14, 2012)

suicidal nihilist's, yep they real, and they scary......


----------



## XRagnorX (Jan 14, 2012)

Former Army head CIA image analyst says he see's no evidence of a plane strike......


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Jan 14, 2012)

The real fraud is happening in daylight. America has become a plutocracy, and most people don't even know that (this includes several European countries too).


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 14, 2012)

I got bored of reading on the second page, it seems as if the OP has taken unrelated organizations and joined them together with the idea of the Illuminati simply because they appear to share a similar agenda of amassing money and having control over people..? I'm trying to understand how he came to his conclusion and I'm not able to...

I know a man that was invited into the free masons and he is an extreme sort of guy... he got kicked out of the free masons... I really don't believe the masons are as bad as the conspiracy nuts make them out to be...


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 14, 2012)

well, i do hope if they are out there, they are smarter than me, and the main goal isnt a microchipped society. The end. Whatever you do, don't look up the recent studies of fluoride on population IQHow bout them Georgia Guidestones. Seems like a decent attempt at epicness and knowledge preservation? I think they left the date blank, if thats symbolic of anything, in a time capsule.







It is what it is.....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 14, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> How bout them Georgia Guidestones. Seems like a decent attempt at epicness and knowledge preservation? _I think they left the date blank, if thats symbolic of anything, in a time capsule_.


...timeless truths, I'm guessing. I also think that it is a monument to personal apocalypse, and not so much of the mundane world.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 15, 2012)

....It's a conspiracy between The Catholic Church and sewage workers!


.....I never knew "The Offspring" were in on the conspiracy too!


Hey dtp, I bet if you listen to the "The kids are alright" by The Offspring backwards you'll find a secret Illuminati message!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 15, 2012)

whats the main goal dtp? just killing off 80% of the population in order for more control?


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha I have no idea what those guidestones are all about...seems like another secret society with agenda so, they are all caught up in the game. I was just showing it.....and its graffiti....if u click the link ( the picture ) there are more "down with nwo" pictures of the graffiti

*Revealed &#8211; the capitalist network that runs the world*
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21228354.500-revealed--the-capitalist-network-that-runs-the-world.html
"AS PROTESTS against financial power sweep the world this week, science may have confirmed the protesters' worst fears. An analysis of the relationships between 43,000 transnational corporations has identified a relatively small group of companies, mainly banks, with disproportionate power over the global economy."





*The top 25 of the 147 superconnected companies*

1. Barclays plc
2. Capital Group Companies Inc
3. FMR Corporation
4. AXA
5. State Street Corporation
6. JP Morgan Chase & Co 
7. Legal & General Group plc 
8. Vanguard Group Inc
9. UBS AG
10. Merrill Lynch & Co Inc 
11. Wellington Management Co LLP
12. Deutsche Bank AG
13. Franklin Resources Inc
14. Credit Suisse Group
15. Walton Enterprises LLC
16. Bank of New York Mellon Corp
17. Natixis
18. Goldman Sachs Group Inc
19. T Rowe Price Group Inc
20. Legg Mason Inc
21. Morgan Stanley
22. Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group Inc
23. Northern Trust Corporation
24. Société Générale
25. Bank of America Corporation........

And, this doesn't even include government organizations, individuals, or private companies, such as OPEC

For all intents and purposes, they Corporations are our new worshiped GODS.

We pay taxes for our time while working for these companies, and then invest our savings back into these companies. And the taxes that get paid end up going back to the companies thru corporate tax breaks and subsidies, bailouts, and etc. We also get taxed when we buy things these companies produce.

They show us a world that is make believe ( newspapers, television, the bible, etc. the news has no legal liability to deliver the truth or inform recipients of their propaganda of what it is), tell us who we should become a servant to, what we should value, and etc etc. They are able to change the physical world in ways the "laymen" can only interpret as approaching magical.

most of these companies own each other, and share board of directors, in a sick circle jerk that doesn't make any real sense. they have many front organizations they use. these companies control all the newspapers, all the television, all the studios, all the manufacturers of goods, your food, your clothing, your rights, all the banks, etc etc

Example:
".......
A) New York Times largest shareholder is PCM or Private Capital Management. more / insert letters "NYT" in the slot for the name/symbol of the stock. Then go to "detailed quote" / then go to "Ownership" / Then click on "Institutional Ownership" and there you will see it. 
Who is PCM? They are wholly owned by Legg Mason.

B) Legg Mason is controlled by Alliance Capital Management aka Alliance Bernstein. They are in fact...the only stock "insiders". Please Follow same process with more and more They Symbol to insert is LM.

C) Who owns Alliance? They are 53% owned by "French Insurance Giant" AXA. more
.
 D) AXA and the Oily Mess - more and more/ more . At Ground Zero of Oil/UN issue.

E) USA Today is owned by Gannett Corporation, the largest news chain in the USA. (see very bottom) or google USA Today Gannett.

F) Who owns Gannett? PCM. Yes, the same PCM that owns the New York Times and Gannett is the largest print chain in the USA which brings us the USA Today we all get if we stay in a hotel overnight. more .

THEY ALSO HAVE MAJOR STAKES IN Tribune, Journal Register, Lee Enterprises and others...the previous link notes "What are the implications...." of Having foreign oil for france linked interests owning our print media......."

[video=youtube;JnEhhKSAtq4#t=59s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnEhhKSAtq4#t=59s[/video]
Ever see how many shameless corporate plugs were placed in ALL OF MIKE MEYERS MOVIES. HES ALSO CANADIAN. WITH FOREIGN "EXPERTS"!

Don't believe the lies. All they do is move around "money" and convince us its important, and brainwash us into thinking whatever they sell is important. They are all salesmen that exploit people's ideas. And don't believe more than you should the self-appointed "leaders" of OWS or Anon or for that matter try and join with any gang. Look at everything for what it is.

I dunno about your local newspaper, but our biggest local newspaper is owned by the NY Times, even tho it still uses the old local name, with Democrat in the title! I post comments to articles that are never accepted. I can only imagine how many other people they refuse to accept too.

We really are powerless to this onslaught. They control the police, army, etc. Any criticism is considered anti-american and now with the NDAA u can get arrested indefinitely if u are put on a list, without official reason or due process. Congressmen are bragging about how they can assassinate even american citizens without due process, if they are considered a terrorist by an unaccountable committee. However, it was all about this "nuclear bomb" that Iran wants to build, that we are not ok with, and he even threatens he doesn't care what country the scientists are from.

Why are we still fighting over nuclear bomb capability? Is this wwii or cold war era? This is seriously happening? Why are we fighting with Iran now? Iraq, Afghanastan, Libya....never ending....

Increase the peace. Self sustainable small communities FTW. Communities can trade goods with each other, or NOT, and learn how to build relationships! and learn to accept our differences as positive. How about we have test cities like this? A test town that attempts to be self-sustainable and requires no inputs or outputs to keep citizens happy. They could defend themselves also. How much would it be to try this out? If it works out, then make another community nearby, that could interact with the original community. Is it really national defense we need to worry about it or is it aggressive imperialistic nations....norad really helped on 911 - everyone just ran around with their dicks in their hand in a confused stupor....its just all so connected.....we are powerless

i was once told when an organization gets too big or grows too fast it implodes...i think thats what happening here.....the collapse

a revolution is a return......the pilgrims were seeking a revolution .....a return to the respect of the natural real truths.......

The real symbol for medicine is the rod of asclepius, a staff with one serpent. Recently, the story is of moses using the staff-serpent to heal people who were bitten by evil, but goes back way before moses. However, often times American society choses to use the caduceus, which actually is a symbol of commerce, a battle between good & bad, etc,


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ive argued this point with my wife for years and she's starting to see the evil as well. It may not be an announced conspiracy/group of people trying to keep everyone down but it seems like too many factors have aligned historically where we always seem to have a RICH elite that seems to stay in power and an oppressed poor. When you start analyzing the moves of politicians in the US and abroad it seems that they share certain financial interests they want to protect. These interest seem to be in opposition to the interests of the people they govern. Cultural, economic, and educational barriers are set in this country which do hurt minorities and increasingly the newly poor white majority (at least the ones educated enough to notice a difference in their lives).

If we are all here because we know the truth about marijuana, can we at least acknowledge that there is some mass delusion propogated by the people above for whatever their reasons? Isnt that in effect an unspoken conspiracy? We suffer its effects everyday and all we can do is educate people by making them question some of the lies spread by media and the ignorant. Can we question those in power as to why the world is so awful if they are running things correctly?


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 15, 2012)

*[h=2]Illuminati is real, and they are more evil than you can imagine.[/h].......i'm ascaredddddd......they sound mean
*


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 15, 2012)

the scientologists and their highly-advanced alien friends will save us from them


----------



## Beansly (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;y_3CsKoXwfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_3CsKoXwfA[/video]


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Somethings rotten in Denmark but motherfuckers are cutting their noses off because the cheese is delicious.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 15, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Ive argued this point with my wife for years and she's starting to see the evil as well. It may not be an announced conspiracy/group of people trying to keep everyone down but it seems like too many factors have aligned historically where we always seem to have a RICH elite that seems to stay in power and an oppressed poor. When you start analyzing the moves of politicians in the US and abroad it seems that they share certain financial interests they want to protect. These interest seem to be in opposition to the interests of the people they govern. Cultural, economic, and educational barriers are set in this country which do hurt minorities and increasingly the newly poor white majority (at least the ones educated enough to notice a difference in their lives).


I agree with much of what you say, but none of this supports a conspiracy of elite evil bent on reducing the population and enacting punishment and humiliation. Greed, class wars, minority oppression, political manipulation; they all exist, but that is very different than the claims being made in this thread. 



> If we are all here because we know the truth about marijuana, can we at least acknowledge that there is some mass delusion propogated by the people above for whatever their reasons? Isnt that in effect an unspoken conspiracy? We suffer its effects everyday and all we can do is educate people by making them question some of the lies spread by media and the ignorant. Can we question those in power as to why the world is so awful if they are running things correctly?


There are certainly conspiracy elements to marijuana prohibition. The difference is, we have clear and documented evidence. We can clearly demonstrate motive, mechanisms, and manipulation and logically deconstruct all of the propaganda and false claims made by the opposition. There is no conspiracy of silence, no global cover up, in fact half the population easily sees through the rhetoric. It is a true moral and political failure of our government, but again, it is very different than the claims being made here. The Illuminati have unclear, seemingly conflicting motives, elaborate and counterproductive mechanics, and mysterious almost senseless methods of manipulation. The most striking thing about the NWO conspiracy is the utter lack of evidence, the absence of rationale, and the seemingly jumbled half-baked specifics. 

The conclusion that marijuana is harmless and being unjustly prohibited comes from the same application of critical thought that leads us to see that the Illuminati conspiracy is bunk. Both conclusion are based on consistent evaluation of evidence. If we do not allow false assumptions, misinformation, and logical errors we find no good reason to prohibit marijuana, and no good reason to believe the Illuminati exist.


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 15, 2012)

It may not be as easy as pointing a finger at an organized cabal of assholes but throughout history there has been what is accepted as fact until we find out that those people had ulterior selfish motives or the backing of someone else with sinister motives. 

My Lai massacre, Tuskeegee experiments, Project MK Ultra. There are truths that are kept from us, hardly ever with the best intentions. This mistrust is nurtured by the repeated actions of those in power, not by the governed. We, the governed return every election with the hopes that the values we've been taught are reflected in the actions of those that lead us. But more and more we find out that those in power have their own agenda and work together, without out knowledge or consent to execute that agenda (wealth, power, oppression of a certain group). Isnt this a conspiracy of sorts? How can a corporation count as an individual?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 15, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> It may not be as easy as pointing a finger at an organized cabal of assholes but throughout history there has been what is accepted as fact until we find out that those people had ulterior selfish motives or the backing of someone else with sinister motives.
> 
> My Lai massacre, Tuskeegee experiments, Project MK Ultra. There are truths that are kept from us, hardly ever with the best intentions. This mistrust is nurtured by the repeated actions of those in power, not by the governed. We, the governed return every election with the hopes that the values we've been taught are reflected in the actions of those that lead us. But more and more we find out that those in power have their own agenda and work together, without out knowledge or consent to execute that agenda (wealth, power, oppression of a certain group). Isnt this a conspiracy of sorts? How can a corporation count as an individual?


I appreciate your sentiment, and I can not answer why a corporation should be considered a person. I too feel passionate about many of the things you list. I am for transparency, I detest greed and dishonesty, and I am saddened by the level of senselessness our population engages in. I believe one of the things we can do fight these situations is educating people. Not only making them aware of these issues, but training them in the proper ways to think. A person can not be expected to intuitively interpret the world around them without making mistakes. Letting people develop into adults without giving them the basic skills needed to avoid thinking errors paves the way for many of these situations. I understand that this can come across as smug or fascist, but I am not talking about forcing people to believe or controlling their thoughts. I am talking about giving them the tools needed to make efficient, informed decisions and to form contentious opinions. This results in people being able to see through bullshit.

Keep in mind there is a difference between a conspiracy and a conspiracy theory. The term can be misleading, because the word theory implies some sort of support for the idea. The defining factor of all conspiracy theories is the complete lack of evidence. Purported evidence is either misinterpreted, made up, or deliberately falsified. Conspiracy theories build up mystery and pile on unexplained coincidences as a substitute for evidence, but in the end never really explain anything at all. They are fan fiction where the author takes extreme liberty and makes any and every assumption needed to support the conclusion. These are not the traits we employ when we manage to uncover true conspiracies. That takes real investigation and must be supported by real facts.

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, while conspiracy theories, when you discount all the song and dance rhetoric, can only point to the extraordinary lack of evidence.


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing isn't it? This thread shows that wild conspiracy theroies are only making the truth harder to see. ALREADY HAPPENED: the USA is no longer a democracy. Isn't that enough to worry about? TODAY you have a plutocracy in the USA (rule by the wealthy, or power provided by wealth). I guess the same has happened in the EU, it's a global problem.


----------



## uallach (Jan 16, 2012)

Part of this "conspiracy" is probably just from math and the way that networks seem to form in nature. Barabasi wrote some interesting stuff on scale-free networks and how they appear in everyday life, here's a little intro from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scale-free_network It basically tries to explain how some nodes on a network become hubs. That can be a router on the internet or a banker at Goldman Sachs.

Pareto distribution effects how these networks form and I think the Pareto principal was originally an attempt to understand the math of wealth distribution http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle

"When a true genius appears in the world, you may know him by this sign, that the dunces are all in confederacy against him."


----------



## axionjaxson (Jan 16, 2012)

dtp5150 said:


> You obviously don't know what level of critical thought and critique is required in such a class. I suggest you sign up for one.
> 
> I used to work for a big bank and just bought a house actually. Got a nice big new paid off truck too. See, I can be a good consumerist.
> 
> ...


dont worry about the people saying its bs . Its all right there in front of there faces , if they would open their eyes and see , you and I know they would be singing to a totally different tune , prob a whiney criey type of tune.


----------



## axionjaxson (Jan 16, 2012)

oh and its satan that is behind the illuminati plain and simple , Christ is coming to TRULY illuminate the physical world and throw satan in to the darkness for eternity , and thats a looonnngggg time.


----------



## Jar Man (Jan 16, 2012)

It's true that in most every case, apparent conspiracy or not, it all boils down to the hands of a relative few who are large and in charge over the conmmon faceless masses or vast majority. Backing the reason few today really want to be middle class as in the past here in the USA. Most desire to get ahead of the pack and be the few who's hard work and efforts aren't swallowed up in the inflationary curve pertaining to whatever the market will bear. Such want to be ahead, or in charge of influencing market activity instead of being swallowed in the inflationary middle or below. This is all part of why trickle down economics, never really does effectively enough. It's all about those relative few who the vast majority aspire to become. But the math just doesn't add up. When the majority expects to become the few, or so financially enabled and/or favored, the logic falls apart in a dysfunctional and clueless quagmire of distrust and disharmony. Only a few can ever really win the race, is the name of the global scale capitalist game. A complete removal from liberty and justice for all in a land of actual opportunity for everyone. And so the few in charge unwittingly or otherwise are motivated by an incentive to keep the vast majority ignorant. The more educated and street wise the general populace becomes, the more they cannot use the standard fear and keep away tactics long cleverly employed in the past. Makes one wonder the real hidden agenda to why our public education system is failing so miserably, though educaton has been so heavily stressed for decades in the mainstream media mind.


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 16, 2012)

This race is not about left or right. It's about revolting against a government that does not care about us. Prepare for a lengthy read, but it will enlighten you as to who really is pulling the strings behind our government and why we must wake up to the fact that with damned few exceptions, they (Illuminati/Masons) control both parties, and more.

http://divinecosmos.com/start-here/davids-blog/1023-financial-tyranny. You will likely get sick to your stomach once you see how disgusting these people are, even amongst their own children. On page 4 is a 911 insider expose youtube not to be missed

Please read then copy/paste and send far and wide. The wheels are beginning to fall off. We need to make sure we do our part


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 16, 2012)

DTP, outstanding video on our education "system". The quote by Wilson at the 2 minute mark sums it up.

Our political "races" are nothing but red herrings to give the illusion of control. I think most people refuse to accept it for what it is out of fear of not knowing what to do outside of conformity. THAt is the problem and what gives THEM power. When it's too late, it's too late.


----------



## Jar Man (Jan 16, 2012)

PetFlora-

Many would think the Financial Tyranny story on your link is over the top nonsense like much of the other 2012 end of the world hype out there. But in fact what's covered exactly fits the global financial picture, reflecting how those in power are seeking any way to deny the problems are as serious as they are in order to sustain consumer confidence and aleviate panic. Indeed, we are facing a most traumatic and irresolvable end of tenably marketable time that will serve to discredit all traditional time leveraging market models sustaining profits over costs/debts worldwide. The main sustenance of capitalism is in the ability to manage and control time leveraging techniques with innovation and other supply/demand structuring tactics. Those who have long held the reigns of control and authority over the mass marketing structure are faced with an irresolavble dilema they will refuse to accept as inevitable. With many of them still assuming the future is for them and their kind of elitist thinking alone. They are the smart and wise, not only those with money. But their agressive and clever tactics are what makes them the money and prestige all aspire to. Surely the future can't really be for the common or poor folks. Who are common or poor exactly because they aren't smart or motivated to achieve, etc. Surely an All-Wise Creator would favor the smart over the poor stupid who aren't self-reliant and successful, etc. And therefore the Bible was likely designed to dupe along such simple minded folks. And only the smart and accomplished overachievers will surely survive into the distant future. It's most evident why these Illuminati and Masonic types become fooled by what appears to befit the human survival of the fittest model.


----------



## KushGawd (Jan 16, 2012)

Why would you think that you can just find some evidence on the Illuminati? 
Especially if they are suppose to be the most wealthy in human society?? 
if you were able to find evidence so easily would they really be something to fear??

I'm not saying i believe in the Illuminati, but I wouldn't be surprised if a group of that nature exist.
Great thread t/s


----------



## Guile (Jan 17, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> It may not be as easy as pointing a finger at an organized cabal of assholes but throughout history there has been what is accepted as fact until we find out that those people had ulterior selfish motives or the backing of someone else with sinister motives.
> 
> My Lai massacre, Tuskeegee experiments, Project MK Ultra. There are truths that are kept from us, hardly ever with the best intentions. This mistrust is nurtured by the repeated actions of those in power, not by the governed. We, the governed return every election with the hopes that the values we've been taught are reflected in the actions of those that lead us. But more and more we find out that those in power have their own agenda and work together, without out knowledge or consent to execute that agenda (wealth, power, oppression of a certain group). Isnt this a conspiracy of sorts? How can a corporation count as an individual?


any time you have more than one person acting towards a particular goal you have a conspiracy.... There are millions of them out there (every husband and wife that plan a future together)... There are some groups that stand out as holding monopolies as a product, Jews for instance (But I like the Jews, at least I find them interesting and completely harmless).

At every level of everything there is room for people to conspire (we may be doing so now) however their effect or overall productivity is always going to be limited by their piers (and their willingness to get on board) there is one thing you can take solace in, anyone that dominates anything didn't stumble into it.. the top minds got there through critical thinking and its that quality that will keep us on the right path (overall anyway).. as long as we all do the right thing and continue as we advance it will all play out well (for the most part anyway). The only people groomed from birth to become followers are our own children, remember that....


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think its very foolish to think that top 1% who a majority became rich by being as ruthless as possible and exploiting as many people as possible won't come together in-order to monopolize and ensure they will remain at the top for ever.
Who owns the FED?
When you have a bunch of people who pretty much have unlimited money and curropt governments around the world who will do anything for a certain amount of $. You will have some form of conspiracy. The Dollar is not the worlds reserve currency by accident. These people have used the dollar to where its almost worthless compared to what it once was. And they will move on to the next steps of their plans. Its not about Black vs White, Muslim vs Jew, etc that is just to keep us divided. Their aim is for a one world government ruled by one country that they have built in to a superpower in such a short period of time (Israel). The soul saving question is who will be the leader of this world government???


Spoiler



Anti-Christ


----------



## InCognition (Jan 19, 2012)

Hell's angle's are part of the Illuminati? Do you understand how stupid those guys are?

Cops would never walk around in this country killing people at will. Do you know how many gun owners are in America? The cops would lose that battle on day one.


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey InCognition, look up CoIntelPro and tell me whether the cops haven't before.


----------



## smok3y1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I personally highly doubt that Hell's Angels are a part of them. We are talking about a group of Billionaire CEO's kind of people rather than a biker gang or am I missing something....


----------



## InCognition (Jan 19, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Hey InCognition, look up CoIntelPro and tell me whether the cops haven't before.


He is saying that "cops", as in plural, more than one cop, or a group of cops will go around killing people. In other words he is inferring martial law. If nation-wide martial law occurred, there would likely be no cops, and if there were, plenty of them would die at the hands of the this country's armed citizens. 

No group of cops will ever walk around this country killing everyone at free-will.


----------



## fslashthroat (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't believe in the 'Illuminati' but there is a certain financial agenda to milk us dry from the moment were born to the moment we die. we work our whole lives for paper money and coins with no physical value, at least in the olden days golden coins were actually worth something.. and credit card companies legally loan shark your pay check and then pass your debts to your next of kin, the money definitely goes upwards, like ants feeding our queens, the queens being, visa, master-card, american express, major banks, microsoft, apple, nike, monsanto, nestle etc


----------



## fslashthroat (Jan 19, 2012)

by that reasoning the people with the most money have the most power, and it does seem weird that whenever a common man achieves a 'voice of a generation' status they mysteriously die... tupac, biggie, cobain, lennon, malcolm x, luther king, JFK, etc

it would stand to reason that any common man or rogue worker ant who could rouse the other worker ants against the queen would be eliminated, but a lot of the theories about are plain retarded


----------



## beardo (Jan 19, 2012)

Illuminatti rule and it's nice to know someone is running the show- Good job illuminatti and thank you.


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 19, 2012)

The fbi and local police hunted down the black panthers and instigated conflicts so they could kill them. Yup. Its in the report.


----------



## InCognition (Jan 23, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> The fbi and local police hunted down the black panthers and instigated conflicts so they could kill them. Yup. Its in the report.


That's quite a bit different than a group of ape shit cops walking around town gunning people down. It simply would never happen in this country. There are too many gun owners in the USA for that tyrannical garbage to play out.

What you're talking about is in regards to racism. Sadly racism will always exist, but to say cops will march around shooting people at free will in the USA is absurd.


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Some of it was racism but a lot of it was done in the name of national security and an us vs them mentality that pervades law enforcement.



> FBI records show that 85% of COINTELPRO resources targeted groups and individuals that the FBI deemed "subversive,"[5] including communist and socialist organizations; organizations and individuals associated with the civil rights movement, including Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. and others associated with the Southern Christian Leadership Conference, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People, and the Congress of Racial Equality and other civil rights organizations; black nationalist groups; the American Indian Movement; a broad range of organizations labeled "New Left", including Students for a Democratic Society and the Weathermen; almost all groups protesting the Vietnam War, as well as individual student demonstrators with no group affiliation; the National Lawyers Guild; organizations and individuals associated with the women's rights movement; nationalist groups such as those seeking independence for Puerto Rico, United Ireland, and Cuban exile movements including Orlando Bosch's Cuban Power and the Cuban Nationalist Movement; and additional notable Americans, such as Albert Einstein (who was a member of several civil rights groups).[6] The remaining 15% of COINTELPRO resources were expended to marginalize and subvert "white hate groups," including the Ku Klux Klan and the National States' Rights Party.[7]
> 
> FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover issued directives governing COINTELPRO, ordering FBI agents to "expose, disrupt, misdirect, discredit, or otherwise neutralize" the activities of these movements and their leaders.[8][9]





> According to attorney Brian Glick in his book War at Home, the FBI used four main methods during COINTELPRO:
> 
> Infiltration: Agents and informers did not merely spy on political activists. Their main purpose was to discredit and disrupt. Their very presence served to undermine trust and scare off potential supporters. The FBI and police exploited this fear to smear genuine activists as agents.
> Psychological Warfare From the Outside: The FBI and police used a myriad of other "dirty tricks" to undermine progressive movements. They planted false media stories and published bogus leaflets and other publications in the name of targeted groups. They forged correspondence, sent anonymous letters, and made anonymous telephone calls. They spread misinformation about meetings and events, set up pseudo movement groups run by government agents, and manipulated or strong-armed parents, employers, landlords, school officials and others to cause trouble for activists.
> ...


----------



## InCognition (Jan 23, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Some of it was racism but a lot of it was done in the name of national security and an us vs them mentality that pervades law enforcement.


I'm not disagreeing with you that cops and other law enforcement entities commit unwarranted acts of violence for corrupt reasons. All I'm saying is that the OP makes it out, to sound like groups of cops will roam around murdering people. It won't happen in the USA.

Government law enforcement agents will continue to commit isolated acts of violence though, that's undoubtedly true.

I also agree and understand law enforcement's "us vs them mentality". That is not just a cop mentality though, it's a human being mentality. That's typically what pride is all about, and pride almost never does anything other than cause harm. It boggles my mind why people can't think as individuals, rather than think with a group mentality. I personally like to call such destructive "group minded" people weak minded.


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 23, 2012)

The danger, i think both the op and I see is that the police and government (now in the hands of private businesses) in responding to the OWS crowd and anyone that presents an organized opposing view are going back to those tactics just under different names and justifications.t


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Things are going to get worse and people are going to continue to speak up about out it while instead of addriessing those concerns, the government looks for better ways to contain the dissent through technology and legislation.


----------



## InCognition (Jan 23, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> The danger, i think both the op and I see is that the police and government (now in the hands of private businesses) in responding to the OWS crowd and anyone that presents an organized opposing view are going back to those tactics just under different names and justifications.t


If you're not opposing them though, then there is no reason for violence to be brought upon you which is essentially what the OP is inferring. When that occurs, then many law enforcement officials unconstitutionally committing these acts will die at the hands of many constitutionally enforced gun owners.



bundee1 said:


> Things are going to get worse and people are going to continue to speak up about out it while instead of addriessing those concerns, the government looks for better ways to contain the dissent through technology and legislation.


I'm not sure about others, but I'm not going to speak up to the government about anything. It's a lost cause... this country is headed towards a deep shit hole fast. The only way to come to equilibrium is an entering of the shit hole, followed by being plunged out. A hard crash is needed, and will probably occur, but there is time to stop it. The fact that there is time to stop it, is the saddest part. The majority of human beings are procrastinators by design, so though we can prevent a crash of some sort, we very likely will not.

The US government has essentially robbed the all the countries around the world including it's own people, through the US's extortion racket we call the US dollar & the Fed. This is a bubble that has a great possibility of bursting. That's why you see all these countries collapsing financially. The US has their hand deep in every single one of them, raping and pillaging them one by one. Then they financially help them out, further raping their own countrymen's wealth. It's pretty sad, but it's not going to change unless a forced change is brought upon this country outside the means of signed documents and pieces of paper.

In reference to your statement, when things get that bad, law enforcement will die by the handfuls if a crash was ever severe enough to warrant such violence.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 23, 2012)

January 1st, 2013 we're all going to wake up just as we did for years. And them that buy into fear and this whole conspiracy cult are going to look pretty silly. All things being considered, the simplest answer is... well you get the picture. This Illuminati thing was debunked decades ago, I'm still surprised.


----------

